# 65 GTO Kick Panels



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

Looking for L & R kick panels for 65 GTO ( blue ) . Year One has them in black then they must be painted . Anyone know of a company making repo's in colors ? 

Thanks , George


----------



## 67DROPTOP (Dec 17, 2004)

Keep Checking on ebay, if your patient some will come along!


----------

